# AF/INTERNAL - High Fsh



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi there.  I've got a nagging concern that I hope you will be able to throw some light on.  I have regular af's at around 30 days which last for 5 days.

Latest FSH result has risen ( ) to 18.6 but I am confused as to why I am not getting other symptoms related to early menopause.  I get a headache the day before AF and an ovulating pain on one side at exactly 14 cycle days.  (All sounds so good until you test FSH ) !

I wondered whether my high FSH is having any other affect on my health and if I should be taking medication?

I hope you can help put my mind at rest and look forward to hearing from you.

Love Nicky xxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Nicky,

I am not sure about high FSH and have browsed around to see if there are any medications that people have taken but couldnt find anything, i think a majority is let nature takes it course with menopuase of any type, including early menopause. I have heard of people going onto HRT but i think that is to stop the bad symptoms they are getting like hot flushes etc, everybody has different symptoms with it and some women do not get any sypmtoms at all.

I wish you didnt have to go through all this and i can understand how frustrated and angry you must be, talk to your GP or clinic and ask if there is anything you can take.

I wish you well and will be thinking of you

Take care

Mel


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Agnus Cactus has reduced Indianna's FSH levels


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi

I've also heard that Agnus Castus can help reduce fsh levels. I'm taking it at the moment & will be able to confirm its effect once AF comes along & I have my day 3 blood test. 

You can get Agnus Castus tablets, but Marilyn GLenville recommends taking the tincture. I found Neal's Yard to be the cheapest source (they can send it in the post to you). A word of warning though - it tastes awful  The things we put ourselves through 

Susie
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks guys - i had totally forgot about Angus Cactus - must be my fizzled brain 

Mel

x x


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Hello again - thanks for the replies!

For my age, my FSH is exceptionally high and unless I am tested monthly, I won't see any improvement (my clinic have already said that you cannot "change" FSH levels - but it does naturally rise and fall by 1 or 2, and hopefully Indianna has been lucky). It would need to drop 10 or so for me though!

I don't want to appear negative, but I've gone through all the pills and potions to conceive during the last 7 years and as Mel says, sometimes nature will take it's course.

We haven't given up (totally) but I was more concerned about my health (for a change) rather than a miracle to conceive 

Thanks again !!!

Love Nicky xxxx


----------



## fiona_lk (Oct 24, 2002)

Hi Nicky,

Acupuncture and Chinese medicine also lowered mine - although can be a slow process.

If you want to go down the route of Agnus Castus, I've got loads of the stuff you can have for free - including tincture, just IM me your address and I'll try and get it in the post to you before my hols on Saturday.

Love Fiona xxx


----------



## fiona_lk (Oct 24, 2002)

Ooops sorry - posting at the same time. Well the offer is there anyway, the Agnus Castus made me feel ill, but it could have been as I took it with the Chinese herbs, so I knocked the AC off and kept on with the herbs - The acupuncture/chinese herbs reduced my FSH levels by about 0.5 every month so it could take a while to get it down by 10 - but who knows.

love Fiona xxxx


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Tony said:


> Agnus Cactus has reduced Indianna's FSH levels


Hi Mel and Jeanette - I've got a dilemma!

As per my previous post re: FSH, I took all your good advice and decided "hell, what have I got to loose". I've been taking it since last Thursday and last night AF arrived 4 days early (unheard of for me - I'm a "regular" 30 dayer). I don't know whether the AC has caused this and I'm now a little confused about whether I am doing the right thing - could I have your views please!

Love Nicky xxxxx


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Jeanette and Mel - when you have a moment, could you have a look at my subsequent note above please  ??

Love Nicky xxxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Nicky,

*USES OF AGNUS CASTUS*

The effect it has on female hormones is largely a balancing effect. This 'normalising' influence makes it useful in a wide range of situations. And it can be helpful for a large proportion of the time - some studies indicate improvments in symptoms for 90% of sufferers from PMT.

PMT - Agnus Castus can improve; Headache 
Breast tenderness 
Fatigue 
Bloating 
Anxiety and other similar psychological symptoms 
Irregular cycle 
Short or long cycle

MENOPAUSE - Agnus Castus can improve;
Night sweats 
Hot flushes (flashes) 
Fatigue

Although Agnus Castus is recommended by several sources for increasing breast milk - as referred to by Dioscorides - although there islittle evidence for this.

Reports of negative reactions to Agnus Castus are few. About one in 50 people may experience mild indigestion, or a mild skin rash. If this happens, stop taking the herb, temporarily, then re-introduce it more slowly.

In view of the above, Its possible that your AF cycle has altered due to the Agnus Cactus.

Personally, I would carry on taking it - as it is showing signs that its doing something - but of course, this is a decision that you have to make.

Why not send Indianna an IM asking her about the symptoms? she may well be able to provide them from experience - which is something I cannot 

Take Care & Good luck

Hugs,

Tony,
xxx


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Tony - well, it seems to have caused all that it cures, but maybe that's me worrying (I have a degree in that)  !!!!!

Thanks for that - I'll drop Indianna a note (if it was the cause, how about that for a quick reaction!!!!)

Love always, Nicky xxxxx


----------

